#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Thai birth certificate for foreign-born child...

## man with no head

Anyone have experience with getting a Thai birth certificate for a foreign-born child with a Thai mother? I'm having no luck getting any response from the various Thai consulates here in the U.S. so if there's a way to accomplish this in Thailand it might be the better option.

----------


## lom

Is there such a thing ?
How could Thailand issue a birth certificate for a child not born in the country, isn't that exclusively done by the country where the child is born ?

----------


## dirtydog

The child automatically gets Thai citizenship as the mother is Thai, doubt if you can get 2 birth certificates though.

----------


## forreachingme

I think Lom is right there...

What you can ask is passports in both countries and ID cards now... :guitar:

----------


## slimboyfat

*Thai birth certificate for foreign-born child...*

sounds like a fair swap. i would like to offer my son.

----------


## Thetyim

> Anyone have experience with getting a Thai birth certificate for a foreign-born child with a Thai mother?


Yes, I did it in the UK.

My son was born in the Uk.  Brit-Dad, Thai-Mum.

We went to the Thai UK embassy and they issued a thai birth cert.

This was a few years back so I cannot remember what docs. were needed but it was a fairly simple exercise.

----------


## Thetyim

> doubt if you can get 2 birth certificates though.


My son has two.  :Smile:  

I think I had to show the UK birth certificate in order to get the thai one

----------


## kingwilly

^ I must admit i was under the impression that a birth certificate indicates _where_ one was born ... hence the reason only one can be issued.....

my son was born in thailand - and thus has a thai birth cert plus english translation.. (but not thai nationality or passport) ....then a simple matter of paper work to get _an australian citeznship_ certificate... then passport.

i assume it works in the reverse...

Are you sure its a birth certificate thetyim? could be a citezinship certificate?

----------


## Thetyim

Just checked with RTE London.
You can still do it in UK

1. Document required:

    1.1 Passports of the child’s Father and the child’s Mother which have not expired including two photocopies of each passport respectively.
    1.2 One identical passport photo of the child, front face with eyes open, (photo which has not been taken more than 6 months ago)
    1.3 Full Birth Certificate issued by the British authority which provides father and mother of the child correctly including two photocopies of this document.
    1.4 Marriage Certificate of the child’s parent including two photocopies of this document.
    1.5 Divorce Certificate (If parents have been divorced or if the parent does not live together, it is required to provide a confirmation letter or certificate document of child custody) including two photocopies of this document.
    1.6 Citizen Identity Cards or House Registration Document of the child’s father and mother (except if the child’s father or mother is non-Thai national) including two photocopies of each document.
    1.7 To notify the child’s birth, the child’s father, the child’s mother and the child must appear in person at the Royal Thai Embassy.
    1.8 If the child was born before 25th February 1992, please contact the Royal Thai Embassy prior to notifying the birth.


Source :  Royal Thai Embassy

----------


## kingwilly

^ well there you go....

as i said "i was under the impression"

thanks for the info....

----------


## Thetyim

You can get it in the USA as well

The Royal Thai Embassy, Washington, D.C.

----------


## kingwilly

i wonder about indonesia.....

i cant even get her a visa to Aus from here for our christmas trip......

----------


## Thetyim

> I must admit i was under the impression that a birth certificate indicates where one was born ...


Different rules for different countries.
I knew a woman who was born in UK but couldn't get a birth certificate issued because she had Argentinian parents .
Argentina wouldn't give her a birth certificate because she wasn't born in Argentina.
 (I might have got that the wrong way round)


Now if you think that is complicated. Imagine what happens if you get born on an international flight. 
 I was reading about it the other day.
It reads like a comic script.

----------


## lom

> Now if you think that is complicated. Imagine what happens if you get born on an international flight.


They become world citizens  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> I must admit i was under the impression that a birth certificate indicates where one was born ...
> 
> 
> Different rules for different countries.
> I knew a woman who was born in UK but couldn't get a birth certificate issued because she had Argentinian parents .
> Argentina wouldn't give her a birth certificate because she wasn't born in Argentina.
> (I might have got that the wrong way round)
> ...


mental - reads like the movie lost in translation...

as i mentioned earlier my son has a thai birth certificate, but he is not thai or entitled to be....

it is a special birth certificate issued that says its for the offspring of aliens.....

having said that a mate of mine was born in thailand around about 35odd years ago, and in those days that entitled him to a passport...

so he IS thai, but also 100% farang! 

fckn confuses the thai's it does i tell ya!

----------


## man with no head

The reverse is true as well: a child born of a U.S. citizen in Thailand can go to the U.S. embassy to get a certificate of birth abroad.




> 1. Document required:
> 
> 1.1 Passports of the child’s Father and the child’s Mother which have not expired including two photocopies of each passport respectively.
> 1.2 One identical passport photo of the child, front face with eyes open, (photo which has not been taken more than 6 months ago)
> 1.3 Full Birth Certificate issued by the British authority which provides father and mother of the child correctly including two photocopies of this document.
> 1.4 Marriage Certificate of the child’s parent including two photocopies of this document.
> 1.5 Divorce Certificate (If parents have been divorced or if the parent does not live together, it is required to provide a confirmation letter or certificate document of child custody) including two photocopies of this document.
> 1.6 Citizen Identity Cards or House Registration Document of the child’s father and mother (except if the child’s father or mother is non-Thai national) including two photocopies of each document.
> 1.7 To notify the child’s birth, the child’s father, the child’s mother and the child must appear in person at the Royal Thai Embassy.
> 1.8 If the child was born before 25th February 1992, please contact the Royal Thai Embassy prior to notifying the birth.


Same here save for the fact that the consulates are fairly slow and non-responsive to emails, phone calls, or letters by post. I don't know if I will get any response from the consulates here prior to January.

Surely someone has or knows someone who took their child back to Thailand so they could add them to the household registration there?

There must be some way to accomplish getting a certificate of foreign birth in Thailand proper.

----------


## daveboy

I did it with my son a couple of years ago theres a shed load of Thai paper work to be filled out my wife found it hard going shes not that well educated and went into panic mode, so I got one of the Embassy workers to help her, Its very very important that there are no mistakes on these forms other wise changing the birth certificate is a nightmare once it has been issued. Once its all completed I paid a little bit extra for recorded delivery of all the documentation back to my home address. It all goes off to Bangkok and about 3 weeks later we got back his Thai birth certificate & Thai passport which we did at the same time.

----------


## man with no head

And you did this in the UK? Maybe that explains why it apparently takes so long if the paperwork's going from the UK - TH - UK.

There must be a way to do this while in Thailand.

----------


## daveboy

Yes SS did it in the UK, I don't know if you can do it in Bangkok for sure but if you've got all the correct papers I can't think of a reason why you couldn't, as you rightly point out all the paperwork does go from the UK to Thai and back again

----------


## Bobcock

Our two boys were born in London, but have lived a lot of their lives here.

We did everything to try to get them Thai passports whilst living in Thailand.

THe rule....NO THAI PASSPORT WITHOUT THAI BIRTH CERTIFICATE.

Thai birth certificate can only be issued by the Thai Embassy (or Consulate) in the country where the child was born.

So whilst back in London for a while, we did it. Time was an issue so we rushed along to get the BC, so we could then apply for the passports.

After completing the application forms, the lass asked, "Would you like the passports done at the same time?". The passports though are only issued in Thailand, but the Embassy sorted all the paperwork for transfer to Laksi, and when the passports were returned, called us to collect. I'd say the whole process took 10 weeks.

----------


## Thetyim

> Thai birth certificate can only be issued by the Thai Embassy (or Consulate) in the country where the child was born.


That is what the website infers but doesn't state it clearly.

----------


## Bobcock

Well...trips to various departments in BKK confirmed it at the time.

Nov 2003, for the record, anything could have changed now.

----------


## man with no head

That sucks, but, I suppose the various consulates/embassies would be the only ones intimately familiar with the many variations of birth certificates. It's too bad I couldn't take the U.S. birth certificate to the U.S. embassy in Bangkok, have it certified, then drop it off somewhere in Bangkok. Even here the various consulates have different rules. The one in LA, for example, didn't require notarization by the U.S. Dept. of State for the birth certificate and didn't require photos.

----------


## risktohimself

> And you did this in the UK? Maybe that explains why it apparently takes so long if the paperwork's going from the UK - TH - UK.
> 
> There must be a way to do this while in Thailand.


 
My Thai wife and I tried unsuccessfully to do this whilst on holiday a few years ago. My son was born in England but, because my wife and I had plans to live in Thailand, we decided to get him a Thai birth certificate and passport. We assumed that the proper place to do this would be in Thailand but, alas, this was not the case.
We were bounced around Bangkok from one place to another before we ended up at Immigration in Soi Suan Phlu (don't ask me why - by now I was numb) where an official took us into his office, calmed my wife down and told us that the birth certificate could not be obtained in Thailand. He then changed his mind and said that it _could_, but that it would take a *long, long time*. The best way to do it, he said, would be to apply at the Thai Embassy in London, which we did.

From there on, it was as Daveboy describes it above, except, in our case, it took nearer six weeks. Not a problem though.

----------


## man with no head

Thanks for the replies. I guess it's just a case of 'hurry up and wait' in that the Thai embassies are very slow to process such a thing. And I thought the clock ticked slow when getting my wife's visa. Apparently Thai government isn't the model of efficiency.

----------


## HawaiiJ

I'm currently in the process of getting a Thai Passport via the Embassy in Rome Italy for our daughter.  The first trip was not successful due to issues with the forms and the amount of copies required.  The Embassy is only open from 0900-1230 and I ran out of time on the day I visited.  

Getting the US Passport/Birth Certificate/SSN card was effortless thanks to the passport office on the military base where I'm stationed.

Based on comments from the Embassy staff, I think the whole process will be successful eventually.

----------


## man with no head

Just for the record the Thai consulate in LA is about as useless as tits on a boar hog. No response to emails, nobody picks up the phone, even the honorary consulate here cannot get a response from them.

It appears that if you want any kind of service here in the U.S. forget about using the consulates. 

I'm going to have to resend everything to the Thai embassy in DC and see if it gets any response.

----------


## man with no head

Holy cow, after waiting for months on end we finally get a call last week saying that they need an authenticated copy of the U.S. birth certificate. Mail that in and 2 weeks later a real Thai birth certificate shows up in the mail (today).

----------


## daveboy

Good news

----------


## man with no head

Should make getting a Thai visa for moi easier now  :Wink:

----------

